# Recopie écran Xbox One



## micka260 (16 Novembre 2018)

Bonjour,

Sur mon macbook et mon iPhone j'utilise onecast pour recopier l'écran de ma xbox one sur mes autres équipements mais cette application n'existe pas sur Apple TV.

J'aimerai pouvoir jouer à ma xbox sur ma 2eme TV qui à une Apple TV, étant donné qu'entre ma xbox et mon apple TV j'ai un réseau 1Gb/s le seul problème reste software, existe t-il une solution pour faire la recopie d'écran de mon xbox sur mon apple tv ?

Merci,


----------



## micka260 (16 Décembre 2018)

Je relance le sujet car je n’ai toujours pas trouvé de solution ...


----------

